# Got my new truck lettering



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How do you guys like my new truck lettering. 

Got this done for free

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> How do you guys like my new truck lettering.
> 
> Got this done for free
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Not the prettiest work I've seen but you can't beat free :thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Worth every penny of it.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Where's the ph number?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Where the hell is the license number?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Should'nt it say OS OS OS?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Worth every penny


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

My mind wants to think its something naughty....I still cant tell what it is


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought it was his company name in Canadian. :blink:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Leave a $20 under the winshield wipper and ask them to add your ph number and mpl#.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Take it to New York where they could do some proper graffiti :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

That sucks, were you on the job when it happened?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

:laughing: It wasn't one of my trucks

It did happen once a few years back somebody sprayed paint one of my cubes

got the boys to remove the spary paint

This guys cube was plastered on both sides.... I would have been pissed


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Around here, art of that quality will generally cost you a set of wheels and tires and a tank of gas.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good, how is all that advertisement on the trains working, looks like the same logo.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Leave a $20 under the winshield wipper and ask them to add your ph number and mpl#.


Or a $40 under the winshield wiper and ask them to clean it all off.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

That sucks man.


----------

